# New discoveries in the effects of marijuana.



## Paul'o'fox (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBWJteENiUs

Also, THC can be linked to psychosis maybe, but CBD can actually cure psychosis, but street sellers breed the plants to not contain CBD.

Up for debate, is cannabis still bad, or is it good or do you think the documentary is a load of shit put together by pot heads?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 19, 2011)

"but street sellers breed the plants to not contain CBD"

Drugs are bad, mkay?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 19, 2011)

My parents, as a nurse and a doctor, and my sister as a nurse, all see the effects that drugs have on people daily. Illegal drugs are most definitely bad.

Yes, that includes weed.

(Edited for clarification)


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 19, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> My parents, as a nurse and a doctor, and my sister as a nurse, all see the effects that drugs have on people daily. Drugs are most definitely bad.
> 
> Yes, that includes weed.



Well ALL drugs are not necessarily bad.  Every drug has side effects its just in proper doses (as prescribed by a doctor) the positive effects can out weight the negative ones.  Even common drugs (like over the counter pain killers) should not be taken lightly and consuming drugs for recreational reasons is generally not a good idea.  My father is a pharmacist, I have a healthy respect for what medication can do.


----------



## JasonDaPanda (Aug 19, 2011)

If all drugs were bad.. We would be dead.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 19, 2011)

There's a reason why you don't just grab a bottle in your bathroom and chug it. All things are bad in excess, everything. hell even water can kill you in excess. Oh course drugs are going to have adverse effects. the question is how frequent do you need to use before it causes problems.


----------



## Eske (Aug 19, 2011)

Drugs aren't bad, drug _abuse_ is bad.  If people would all be relatively smart about the things they did, we  wouldn't need to ban anything.  Sadly, that'll never be the case.

I've never felt that  there's anything wrong with Cannabis.  It's about as harmful as alcohol (in many ways, even less so).  Not everyone who uses Marijuana uses it in excess -- some actually use it responsibly.


----------



## moriko (Aug 19, 2011)

A lot of drug centers also see people for addictions to prescription drugs that don't get as much bad press. Pain killers are a pretty big thing I see. My mom needs them once in a while for back pain, and when the pain is gone, she sells them for a pretty big penny to those just wanting to feel the other effects they can tend to give... Not that I'm proud of my mom for that.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 19, 2011)

The difference between medicine and poison is the dose.



Eske said:


> I've never felt that  there's anything wrong with Cannabis.  It's about as harmful as alcohol (in many ways, even less so).  Not everyone who uses Marijuana uses it in excess -- some actually use it responsibly.


Oh, you Dutch. <3


----------



## iTails (Aug 19, 2011)

Drugs are not "bad." The harmful drugs are "bad." Weed, as far as I can see, are not harmful except in the case of making you really, REALLY, dumb. But hey! Let's stop people from doing what they want! That totally worked in the 1920's with prohibition!


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

i habeeb we should legalize all drugs
whats wrong with someone shooting up every now and then
its just a waste of $$ to put them in jail and a waste of $ because it will not stop drug addicts from doing drugs.
Putting a drug dealer in jail will not stop people from dealing drugs. It's proven. How long ago did the "war on drugs" start? Yeah.
I can go out right this second and find someone who will sell me coke within an hour. It is not working.

put the people who sell drugs to kids in jail, not the grey gollum-lookin heroin addicts who shoot up by themselves in their basement. I live in a city where they have methadone clinics to get heroin addicts off heroin. it dont work either *because they just get addicted to methadone!!!* and then we have more $$ wasted on putting them away


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2011)

Every pot documentary is usually full of shit, on either side of the spectrum. People aren't just magically getting psychosis because they smoke bud, they have to already be heavily predisposed to it, so it was going to happen anyway. As far as that whole drugs are bayd hurr hurr, well simply put, fuck you. Drugs aren't bad, how people go about using them is. Of course, I am blue in the face with this argument in general, so I'll just fuck off. The rain storm is dying down anyway. Back to job hunting.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 19, 2011)

Remember kids, drugs are bad except for alcohol, caffeine, and prescription painkillers.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Remember kids, drugs are bad except for alcohol, caffeine, and prescription painkillers.


You have no fucking clue. NO CLUE. How mad I get when someone smokes in the car while I'm in there, and bitches about drug-addicts.
It literally makes me wanna grab the wheel and drive it into a fucking wall.

*IF YOU SMOKE CIGARETTES REGULARLY, YOU HAVE NO RIGHT WHATSOEVER TO RAG ON DRUG ADDICTS OF ANY KIND.*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> Every pot documentary is usually full of shit



Untrue.

Reefer Madness was the most groundbreaking film on the subject ever created.


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Untrue.  Reefer Madness was the most groundbreaking film on the subject ever created.


 It's funny, I've never played the piano THAT violently. But I have killed for laffs, and my pants are crusted with semen from constantly jacking off when I can't find a rape victim. Quick, somebody call the ghost of William Randolph Hearst, he has to piss all over the credibility of our country once again!


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 19, 2011)

Psychosis.  What ever that means.

Ill day that for the overwhelming majority of smokers pot is motivationally beneficial, and at the same time is emotionally relaxing.

But for a small number of users, myself included, pot can cause very intense panic attacks and paranoia. Which i guess is what they call psychosis. This is not really an effect of long term use this is actually an effect of a persons neurochemistry not being used to THC. This reaction can be treated through moderated and comfortable use.

Another theory i have heard is that the street weed is generaly a canibus sativa blend which can have paranoia and panic effects to light weight or in experienced users. Usually my bad experiences with weed has been with sativa blends. While the more exotic blends (and also the majority of medical marijuana blends) are generally a canibus indica breed. Which can be used to treat panic paranoia anxiety and "psychosis". Indica is also known to be good for reenergizing, motivating and for enhancing thinking.

Personally im not a fan of weed or really any drug alcohol included even though i think some serve decent social funtions. However i can say that weed definayely has exceptional benefits beyond a doubt, medically, spiritually, and with some people its an excellent aid in creativity.

I personally think smoking weed to open up the mind is nonsense, such as that videos comment that weed might have been the reason cromagnon man became cave painters... I call bull shit. Im sure it was part of their art and spiritual rituals which involved cultural art but its not the cause of it. The same brain is there with or without weed, the same capacity, the same faculties, the same articulations. Its kind of an insult to the ability of a human brain to think otherwise. In my eyes the only thing weed would do is motivate a person to do what they feel like with less resraint and less inhibition.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> It's funny, I've never played the piano THAT violently. But I have killed for laffs, and my pants are crusted with semen from constantly jacking off when I can't find a rape victim. Quick, somebody call the ghost of William Randolph Hearst, he has to piss all over the credibility of our country once again!


Are you drunk/high/hacked/a spambot


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Are you drunk/high/hacked/a spambot


No. I'm just way better read than you.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> No. I'm just way better read than you.


Not a chance. At least when I say bizarre shit it 1. makes sense kind of and 2. is funny
When you do it, it reminds me of an oxy'd out gollum-creature screaming in an alley


..actualy thats kinda funny now that I think of it


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Not a chance. At least when I say bizarre shit it 1. makes sense kind of and 2. is funny
> When you do it, it reminds me of an oxy'd out gollum-creature screaming in an alley
> 
> 
> ..actualy thats kinda funny now that I think of it


Get bent, shitstain.


----------



## iTails (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Not a chance. At least when I say bizarre shit it 1. makes sense kind of and 2. is funny
> When you do it, it reminds me of an oxy'd out gollum-creature screaming in an alley
> 
> 
> ..actualy thats kinda funny now that I think of it



I think someone can't agree to disagree.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> Get bent, shitstain.


 You're just..
hmmm..
B)
*jealous*
and that's okay.



iTails said:


> I think someone can't agree to disagree.


What is there to disagree with.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 19, 2011)

I dunno... Azure is kinda self-righteous in my eyes. Which he is welcome to be. Azure yer a dude right.

Clayton is a internets wise ass, one exists to irritate the other... Its kinda dumb, but it happens

Maybe the two of you should settle this over a blunt, my treat.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 19, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> I dunno... Azure is kinda self-righteous in my eyes. Which he is welcome to be. Azure yer a dude right.
> 
> Clayton is a internets wise ass, one exists to irritate the other... Its kinda dumb, but it happens


And you are one weird, curious rasta midget.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd go with legalization, considering alcohol is known to have a higher rate of related death and injuries and is legal for anyone over 21.

It's not the drug that's the pure evil, it's drug abuse. I'm now beating a dead horse here, soo...



			
				Hendly Devin said:
			
		

> But for a small number of users, myself included, pot can cause very intense panic attacks and paranoia. Which i guess is what they call psychosis. This is not really an effect of long term use this is actually an effect of a persons neurochemistry not being used to THC. This reaction can be treated through moderated and comfortable use.


Been there done that.

So i'm going to go out on a limb and say i have psychosis, because i've been having those problems.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> I dunno... Azure is kinda self-righteous in my eyes. Which he is welcome to be. Azure yer a dude right.
> 
> Clayton is a internets wise ass, one exists to irritate the other... Its kinda dumb, but it happens
> 
> Maybe the two of you should settle this over a blunt, my treat.


I don't mean to get into semantics, but I consider myself a self-righteous wise-ass.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 19, 2011)

Legalize pot, profit from taxes
That's all anyone anywhere should really care about.
I would go into conspiracy theories about why pot hasn't been legalized and taxed yet, but I'd probably just end up sounding like a wanker.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 19, 2011)

I puff chronic everyday. I can't wait to tell youngsters "Back in my day, this shit was illegal."

The fact that it is illegal makes me sad.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 19, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> My parents, as a nurse and a doctor, and my sister as a nurse, all see the effects that drugs have on people daily. Illegal drugs are most definitely bad.
> 
> Yes, that includes weed.
> 
> (Edited for clarification)



My Mother is a public health nurse, and my grandmother worked at a Rehab clinic.

They are both of the opinion that most Legal drugs are about as bad as Illegal drugs.

Legal drugs like Neurontin, Oxycontin, Fentanyl, Ketamine, Oxymorphone, Benzodiazepines, Barbituates, and both typical and atypical anti-psychotics can cause patients to grow dependent on them. If one quits them cold turkey (especially with antipsychotics and benzos), they could possibly die, especially if they get the shakes.

And Alcohol is possibly the worst drug of all.

There haven't been any reported cases of physical dependence on THC, though, and I have yet to see a 12-step program for Cannabis.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 19, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Legal drugs like Neurontin, Oxycontin, Fentanyl, Ketamine, Oxymorphone, Benzodiazepines, Barbituates, and both typical and atypical anti-psychotics can cause patients to grow dependent on them. If one quits them cold turkey (especially with antipsychotics and benzos), they could possibly die, especially if they get the shakes.



Oh hey I remember that! I was prescribed medication to deal with pain and paranoia- got hooked, had to keep taking them and decided I didn't want to poison my body anymore. Oh, my, god. It was painful- I has seizures and foamed at the mouth like a rabies infested raccoon. The worst drug of all is the one you are prescribed. 

After some bad times and run-ins with some hardcore shit weed doesn't seem bad at all- seems like the saint of drugs.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Aug 19, 2011)

Truth be told, I've seen worse things happen with drunk people than stoners.  I am one yes, and yeah, when I'm high, sometimes I do become a dumbshit, but other times I find it really boost my creativity.  Heck, just check my FA account, the last...3 pictures I've drawn, I drew when I was stoned.  Overall, I've had little to no bad mental issues because of it, and as mentioned before, I've actually had worse experiences drunk than stoned.  It's also physically impossible to overdose with Weed, if you smoke too much, you just pass out and wake up a few hours later like "whaaaa..."  Yes, some people may have slight mental issues when they smoke, but not everyone's body works the same.  If they get psychosis then fine, just don't smoke again, it's almost like the body's way of saying "K dude, this stuff isn't for you".


----------



## iTails (Aug 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Truth be told, I've seen worse things happen with drunk people than stoners.  I am one yes, and yeah, when I'm high, sometimes I do become a dumbshit, but other times I find it really boost my creativity.  Heck, just check my FA account, the last...3 pictures I've drawn, I drew when I was stoned.  Overall, I've had little to no bad mental issues because of it, and as mentioned before, I've actually had worse experiences drunk than stoned.  It's also physically impossible to overdose with Weed, if you smoke too much, you just pass out and wake up a few hours later like "whaaaa..."  Yes, some people may have slight mental issues when they smoke, but not everyone's body works the same.  If they get psychosis then fine, just don't smoke again, it's almost like the body's way of saying "K dude, this stuff isn't for you".



That's when you move onto METHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

I know people addicted to Oxycontin

...

I don't know a single person who is addicted to marijuana.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2011)

I think softer drugs should be legalized, because they're actually causing a lot more trouble than they're worth these days. If Marijuana could be sold legally in shops, it could probably do it bit for the economy. For now, it's just diverting so much police attention from things that really do matter more. IMO, soft drugs should be treated like alcohol/tobacco, where being irresponsible to a point that it affects others is a criminal offence, yet you're allowed to help yourself to it after reaching a certain age, and should know that if anything bad happens to you from overdoing it, you remember that it was all your choice and you were aware of the risks and should stop complaining and start taking responsibility. I'd love to be able to sell the stuff legally (not that I sell the stuff as it is) as it could do wonders for me and many other businesses, but I wouldn't touch any of it myself.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't know a single person who is addicted to marijuana.



They can totally stop any time they want. B)


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> They can totally stop any time they want. B)


They can. I've never met someone who smokes marijuana that NEEDS to "get a fix". Never
and I know a ton of people who smoke pot.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> They can. I've never met someone who smokes marijuana that NEEDS to "get a fix". Never
> and I know a ton of people who smoke pot.



And yet they don't stop do they? :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> "but street sellers breed the plants to not contain CBD"
> 
> Drugs are bad, mkay?



False statement. Due to the fact not all drugs are bad. :v

Correct statement would be "Drug abuse is bad mkay?"


----------



## Eske (Aug 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> And yet they don't stop do they? :V



Uh, yes, they do.
I did.

I'm definitely not planning on doing anything illegal when I move to the states, so I stopped ahead of time.  No negative side-effects or urges whatsoever, I just stopped.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> And yet they don't stop do they? :V


They can and do.
I don't know if we're allowed to talk about personal experience with things [not saying I do pot.. HEH.] but trust me. It's not addictive.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I know people addicted to Oxycontin... I don't know a single person who is addicted to marijuana.



Depends on what your definition of "addiction" people can get addicted to video games, gambling and food (depending on what theory of addiction you subscribe to) so I'd say that people can probably get addicted to pot as well. Just because it doesn't have the physical withdrawal effects like say alcohol doesn't mean it can't be addictive.  That aside, I honestly don't feel that pot so harmful to society (or at lest no more harmful then drugs that are currently legal) to criminalize it.  Waste of money to keep it illegal if you ask me. 



Tomias_Redford said:


> Heck, just check my FA account, the last...3 pictures I've drawn, I drew when I was stoned.  Overall, I've had little to no bad mental issues because of it, and as mentioned before, I've actually had worse experiences drunk than stoned.



I don't know if I'd brag about that.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> Depends on what your definition of "addiction" people can get addicted to video games, gambling and food (depending on what theory of addiction you subscribe to) so I'd say that people can probably get addicted to pot as well. Just because it doesn't have the physical withdrawal effects like say alcohol doesn't mean it can't be addictive.  That aside, I honestly don't feel that pot so harmful to society (or at lest no more harmful then drugs that are currently legal) to criminalize it.  Waste of money to keep it illegal if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd brag about that.



The people I know addicted to oxy try to tell me that they take oxys due to pain
The last time I checked, you don't crush up and SNORT oxy contin 5 times a day


----------



## Kryn (Aug 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> And yet they don't stop do they? :V



I usually quit right before starting a new semester of school. It's like quitting eating bad food, just takes some willpower.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 19, 2011)

smoke... weed... everyday...


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

I have never had withdrawals from any other drug.. ahem.. except alcohol..

as much as I've had withdrawals from iced cappuccinos from Tim Hortons. That shit is like pure espresso and the withdrawal is a PITA


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 19, 2011)

Legalize Berserker Packs instead, it's pure dynamite.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 19, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't mean to get into semantics, but I consider myself a self-righteous wise-ass.



Oh good sir how silly. Really the context of the term internets in this statement is synonymous with self-righteous.

I guess i dont say that right out cause sometimes you actually have a sense of humor. :/


________________
Not directed entirely at you but to further discusions:

 as to pot being addictive. Adiction is not entirely based on the "i can quit whenever i want" excuse. Because 1. You need a reason to quit inorder to quit. 2. How long does one have to quit for it to be considered quit? Because thats a pretty fuzzy grey area between quiting relapsing and general recreational use.

Take a health class, any health class, they will tell you pot is not physically addictive but mentally addictive. But picking your nose or biting your nails can be mentally addictive too does being a nose picker make you an addict?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 19, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> Take a health class, any health class, they will tell you pot is not physically addictive but mentally addictive. But picking your nose or biting your nails can be mentally addictive too does being a nose picker make you an addict?


That bends a little bit into OCD/stress-related disorders.

I'm a compulsive nail-biter, nail-picker, skin-picker, lip-picker, scab-picker, etc. I can't help doing it and I've tried to stop. I'll literally sit there ripping chunks of skin off, FEEL THE PAIN and say "fuck that hurts" but continue. For me, it starts at any sign of stress. I'll be fine and dandy but as soon as someone like my dad gets into an argument with me or I feel stress/anxiety, I start rippin away.
& before some ignorant person comes in and says "it's just a bad habit", please visit this site.
http://www.skinpick.com/

One might consider it an addiction [and I can see how it would be considered that] but for me, I pick at things to make them even. If there's a little edge of skin, I'll rip at it until I can't rip it any longer and it's considered "even".


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> I dunno... Azure is kinda self-righteous in my eyes. Which he is welcome to be. Azure yer a dude right.
> 
> Clayton is a internets wise ass, one exists to irritate the other... Its kinda dumb, but it happens
> 
> Maybe the two of you should settle this over a blunt, my treat.



Maybe you should explain your comment. And what does gender have to do with it?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 19, 2011)

Azure said:


> Maybe you should explain your comment. And what does gender have to do with it?



I think he just wanted to make sure he was using the right pronoun. 

Anyway can we get back to the topic please? no need to continue on this track.


----------



## Cud (Aug 19, 2011)

Should be mandatory viewing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnNPm5cG85c


There is a lot of bullshit flying around this topic. Some myths are so well entrenched they're just taken as fact. I personally think it should be legalised but I don't believe for a second that it's a wonderful safe drug with little or no bad effects. I nearly prefer alcoholics to career stoners as they're not usually proud of their addiction and don't insist you try it too.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 19, 2011)

moriko said:


> A lot of drug centers also see people for addictions to prescription drugs that don't get as much bad press. *Pain killers are a pretty big thing I see.* My mom needs them once in a while for back pain, and when the pain is gone, she sells them for a pretty big penny to those just wanting to feel the other effects they can tend to give... Not that I'm proud of my mom for that.



My best friend just had surgery for bone spurs in his shoulder... for the last year, he's been taking some nasty painkillers, with some very unpleasant withdrawal symptoms.  Quite often, the drugs are worse than the conditions they treat.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 19, 2011)

OHHH hey look at this


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2011)

Just so we're clear on the whole subject on whether it is addictive or not.

Usually, when someone is saying drugs are addictive, it means chemically. Cigarettes are a good example because nicotine has been proven to be chemically/physically addictive.

For those saying that video games, gambling, what-have-you are addictive, no, no they are not. If someone has a personality that is prone to habit-THAT is how they become addicted. Not because of the thing itself.



Cud said:


> Should be mandatory viewing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnNPm5cG85c
> 
> ...



Should not be  mandatory viewing. He says "according to studies" but no cited studies  with links. The only bit I've agreed with is not smoking while driving.  Then again, you shouldn't take ANY drug before or while you drive.  There's also the bullshit about it being addictive when in all  actuality, it is not. I also call bullshit about the withdrawal symptoms when I personally know people who used pot for years. They would take breaks when school becomes in session and they've never had a problem.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 20, 2011)

[yt]sHzdsFiBbFc[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 20, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Just so we're clear on the whole subject on whether it is addictive or not.
> 
> Usually, when someone is saying drugs are addictive, it means chemically. Cigarettes are a good example because nicotine has been proven to be chemically/physically addictive.
> 
> For those saying that *video games, gambling*, what-have-you are addictive, no, no they are not. If someone has a *personality* that is prone to habit-THAT is how they become addicted. Not because of the thing itself.



I think that the non-chemical addictions on video games and gambling have a certain level of setting the user into a mental state of working to reach a higher goal. Gambling is hard to walk away from because it's almost human nature to reach for the ultimate prize, and so you don't quit until you have it. This can be harmful to one who accepts the challenge wholeheartedly, and it's why families end up on the street because nameless relative gambled everything to get everything and lost. Video games can be viewed in a certain mindset-until you unlock everything, there's something more to be reached for. This is something that can make arcade games so addicting-the only thing to beat is yourself, which can become an endless loop until you hit a caliber you can be satisfied with, or took a shitload of work to get there.

There are some factors of such objects like video games and gambling tthat provide some of the addiction. It causes a stimulation of reaching for more because of unknown/known benefits held beyond your state of being. The majority of it is just letting yourself fall into the mindset, which is human-based, and is not the fault of the actual object, just the fault of yourself. A relative amount can however be blamed upon the factors of the object in question.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I think that the non-chemical addictions on video games and gambling have a certain level of setting the user into a mental state of working to reach a higher goal. Gambling is hard to walk away from because it's almost human nature to reach for the ultimate prize, and so you don't quit until you have it. This can be harmful to one who accepts the challenge wholeheartedly, and it's why families end up on the street because nameless relative gambled everything to get everything and lost. Video games can be viewed in a certain mindset-until you unlock everything, there's something more to be reached for. This is something that can make arcade games so addicting-the only thing to beat is yourself, which can become an endless loop until you hit a caliber you can be satisfied with, or took a shitload of work to get there.
> 
> There are some factors of such objects like video games and gambling tthat provide some of the addiction. It causes a stimulation of reaching for more because of unknown/known benefits held beyond your state of being. The majority of it is just letting yourself fall into the mindset, which is human-based, and is not the fault of the actual object, just the fault of yourself. A relative amount can however be blamed upon the factors of the object in question.



Except it is all of the person's mindset. If they are prone to be addicted to that sort of thing, it is not the fault of the game/gambling.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Aug 20, 2011)

To clear this up, from my personal experience, marijuana is slightly addictive in the same way that coffee is addictive. if I have some, when the effects wear off, I have the urge to reach for more. When it gets fully out of my system, I'm used to having it in my system, so I feel sort of pseudo-withdrawl effects. But that's just my personal opinion, it should still be legal seeing as coffee is legal.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> To clear this up, from my personal experience, marijuana is slightly addictive in the same way that coffee is addictive. if I have some, when the effects wear off, I have the urge to reach for more. When it gets fully out of my system, I'm used to having it in my system, so I feel sort of pseudo-withdrawl effects. But that's just my personal opinion, it should still be legal seeing as coffee is legal.



Coffee is not a drug, it contains a drug. It contains caffeine which can be addictive in the same way weed can.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 20, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Coffee is not a drug, it contains a drug. It contains caffeine which can be addictive in the same way weed can.


I disagree
ive had caffiene withdrawals before, never from weed


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I disagree
> ive had caffiene withdrawals before, never from weed



Everyone is different dude. I adore the effect caffeine has on me but I'm not addicted. Never had withdrawals from caffeine.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 20, 2011)

caffine addiction = chemical/physical addiction

pot addiction = mental/habitual addiction

caffine is like cocaine

pot is like video games, objects that are not inherently addictive but can support a habbit development due to a users addictive or habitual personality.

if you think differently provide scientific studies that dissagree... I have never in my life heard otherwise.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Aug 20, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Coffee is not a drug, it contains a drug. It contains caffeine which can be addictive in the same way weed can.


That's what I meant.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Aug 20, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> caffine addiction = chemical/physical addiction
> 
> pot addiction = mental/habitual addiction
> 
> ...


I'm just saying from my own personal experience that for me, it can be addictive and that stopping it's use can be harmful. Also in my opinion, this is why you shouldn't stop smoking it. Aside from that, indica blends grown from smart growers that know how to grow a safe strain that contains fair amounts of all the canabinoids which my friend swim grows, CAN treat anxiety and depression in the same way an antidepressant like venlefaxine may do the same thing.
You would take maybe 200mg of venlafaxine daily, at first it would only have upfront effects that last for a few hours, but as you kept taking it and letting it build up in your system, you would gradually start feeling constant antidepressant effects. Pot is exactly the same way. You can't just smoke it once and go "oh hey I'm still depressed!" it's something you need to give time to build up in your system.
All antidepressant need to start at very low daily doses, as your system gets used to it, you increase the dose. Not doing this and taking a full dose upfront can cause harmful effects, pot is exactly the same way, you need to start off small, give your system time to adjust, then start taking more. And with pot, which you can't overdose on, there is no maximum dose so you can increase it until you feel you don't need to smoke anymore than maybe a couple of grams a day.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats what ive generally heard from friends too... in a more laymen manner, but generally the same thing none the less.

but i wouldnt consider pot to be addictive, but rather potentially habit forming.


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 20, 2011)

If everyone really wanted to stop the drug war, put a harsher punishment for the offense. Instead of little slaps on the wrist, give the maximum for said offense. And just continue to tax on fines, and years on the sentence till their in for life for something like drugs! I'm pretty sure people would like to like free rather than die in prison over some petty weed that's laced with something.

But people will cry about cruel and unusual punishment and punishment not fitting the crime. Change the punishment standard and tell those crybabies to stop doing drug unless they pay proper tax on it!

And illegals caught, prison for 30-50 years. Their illegals anyway, who cares about them. Execute them and make an example of them for future illegals that wanna cross. They have no American rights! Or at least, shouldn't. But whatever, I'm not ruler of this country, yet.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 20, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> *If everyone really wanted to stop the drug war, put a harsher punishment for the offense.* Instead of little slaps on the wrist, give the maximum for said offense. And just continue to tax on fines, and years on the sentence till their in for life for something like drugs! *I'm pretty sure people would like to like free rather than die in prison over some petty weed that's laced with something.*
> 
> But people will cry about cruel and unusual punishment and punishment not fitting the crime. Change the punishment standard and tell those crybabies to stop doing drug unless they pay proper tax on it!
> 
> And illegals caught, prison for 30-50 years. *Their* illegals anyway, who cares about them. Execute them and make an example of them for future illegals that wanna cross. They have no American rights! Or at least, shouldn't. But whatever, I'm not ruler of this country, yet.



I'm sure your command of the English language will help you with your quest to become the ruler of American.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 20, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> I think that the non-chemical addictions on video games and gambling have a certain level of setting the user into a mental state of working to reach a higher goal. Gambling is hard to walk away from because it's almost human nature to reach for the ultimate prize, and so you don't quit until you have it. This can be harmful to one who accepts the challenge wholeheartedly, and it's why families end up on the street because nameless relative gambled everything to get everything and lost. Video games can be viewed in a certain mindset-until you unlock everything, there's something more to be reached for. This is something that can make arcade games so addicting-the only thing to beat is yourself, which can become an endless loop until you hit a caliber you can be satisfied with, or took a shitload of work to get there.
> 
> There are some factors of such objects like video games and gambling tthat provide some of the addiction. It causes a stimulation of reaching for more because of unknown/known benefits held beyond your state of being. The majority of it is just letting yourself fall into the mindset, which is human-based, and is not the fault of the actual object, just the fault of yourself. A relative amount can however be blamed upon the factors of the object in question.



From my experience, gambling can provide an adrenaline rush.  And adrenaline is a drug, just one produced naturally by your body.  There are a couple machines I won't touch anymore after I got up from one literally feeling high.


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2011)

Lomberdia said:


> petty weed that's laced with something.


This shit right here, stop it. Take it from a person who's been in and around it for the past 15 years of their life, NOBODY, and I mean nobody, has laced, will lace, or is presently lacing cannabis with any kind of substance. And if they have, well lets just say that cocaine, PCP, methamphetamine derivatives, and anything else that is in powder form that makes it possible to lace, is pretty fucking conspicuous. You deserve it if you smoke that shite without taking a good clear look at it anyway, I mean, how else are you gonna know the bag isn't a sheist fest?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> This shit right here, stop it. Take it from a person who's been in and around it for the past 15 years of their life, NOBODY, and I mean nobody, has laced, will lace, or is presently lacing cannabis with any kind of substance. And if they have, well lets just say that cocaine, PCP, methamphetamine derivatives, and anything else that is in powder form that makes it possible to lace, is pretty fucking conspicuous. You deserve it if you smoke that shite without taking a good clear look at it anyway, I mean, *how else are you gonna know the bag isn't a sheist fest?*



Because, no matter what's in the bag, it's "sheist"...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> This shit right here, stop it. Take it from a person who's been in and around it for the past 15 years of their life, NOBODY, and I mean nobody, has laced, will lace, or is presently lacing cannabis with any kind of substance. And if they have, well lets just say that cocaine, PCP, methamphetamine derivatives, and anything else that is in powder form that makes it possible to lace, is pretty fucking conspicuous. You deserve it if you smoke that shite without taking a good clear look at it anyway, I mean, how else are you gonna know the bag isn't a sheist fest?



That's utter bullshit and we both know it.


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Because, no matter what's in the bag, it's "sheist"...


Good sir, you wound me. I am a magnificent botanist, and a judger of plants extraordinaire. Even if you cannot appreciate the medicinal qualities, surely you can marvel at the beauty of a specimen well heel'd and well loved.


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> That's utter bullshit and we both know it.


Do you, Randy? Find me a case file, a picture, a legit medical report, ANYTHING, and I'll believe you.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 21, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> That's utter bullshit and we both know it.



Because you can lace weed by soaking it in a liquified form of another drug, not just dust it with powder.  When the weed dries, it has a residue of the laced drug on it, so when you smoke/eat (brownies) the weed, you get the other drug, too.  Not to mention what people have been saying about the species/types of weed... not to mention how weed has been cultivated/bred to increase its effectiveness, just like tobacco.




Azure said:


> Do you, Randy? Find me a case file, a picture, a legit medical report, *ANYTHING*, and I'll believe you.



Here you go, Azure:

http://www.cesar.umd.edu/cesar/drugs/marijuana.asp



> *Laced Marijuana*
> 
> One of the dangers of smoking marijuana is the possibility that it has been laced with another, more dangerous substance such as cocaine, crack, PCP, or even embalming fluid. Dealers have been known to sell joints, blunts, or cigarettes dipped in embalming fluid and laced with PCP. Though reports of laced marijuana are infrequent, and most lacing of marijuana is done at user-level, it is important to remember that with unregulated drugs such as marijuana, the user has no way of knowing what other types of substances have been added.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Because you can lace weed by soaking it in a liquified form of another drug, not just dust it with powder.  When the weed dries, it has a residue of the laced drug on it, so when you smoke/eat (brownies) the weed, you get the other drug, too.  Not to mention what people have been saying about the species/types of weed... not to mention how weed has been cultivated/bred to increase its effectiveness, just like tobacco.



Like most living things it can be modified.


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Because you can lace weed by soaking it in a liquified form of another drug, not just dust it with powder.  When the weed dries, it has a residue of the laced drug on it, so when you smoke/eat (brownies) the weed, you get the other drug, too.  Not to mention what people have been saying about the species/types of weed... not to mention how weed has been cultivated/bred to increase its effectiveness, just like tobacco.


Liquified what? I am of the mind you gentleman haven't the first idea how cannabis works(much less other drugs, dosages, and things you are actually able to do with them), nor how a profit margin is excised in such a trade. And though there are many breeds, the active ingredient is always the same, not to mention that no matter how much you increase the potency of cannabis, you can NEVER overdose. Theoretically, even if I COULD "soak" cannabis in another substance, where is my motivation to do so? It's not like I can say "Hey scabbo, this bag's extra, it's got SPEED IN IT" that guy is gonna be like wtf dude, i just wanted ganja, piss off eh? Something tells me neither of you have traveled the gutter with a guide.

EDIT- Roose, quoting propaganda at me with as much doubt as is in that particular piece gives no credence to your argument. Embalming fluid. HAH! They never stopped using the same tripe recycled from the 70's and the Nixon/Elvis drug crusade. How rich. Hope the next link isn't from the ONDCP.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 21, 2011)

I edited my previous thread with more info, Azure.  But here it is, again:

http://www.cesar.umd.edu/cesar/drugs/marijuana.asp



> *Laced Marijuana*
> 
> One of the dangers of smoking marijuana is the possibility that it has been laced with another, more dangerous substance such as cocaine, crack, PCP, or even embalming fluid. Dealers have been known to sell joints, blunts, or cigarettes dipped in embalming fluid and laced with PCP. Though reports of laced marijuana are infrequent, and most lacing of marijuana is done at user-level, it is important to remember that with unregulated drugs such as marijuana, the user has no way of knowing what other types of substances have been added.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onnes (Aug 21, 2011)

Adding another substance to the marijuana prior to sale, and not telling the buyer, is economically nonsensical. At the end of the day, cannabis growers are trying to make a profit, a profit which is diminished by adding in free extras and killing paying customers.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> Liquified what? I am of the mind you gentleman haven't the first idea how cannabis works(much less other drugs, dosages, and things you are actually able to do with them), nor how a profit margin is excised in such a trade. And though there are many breeds, the active ingredient is always the same, not to mention that no matter how much you increase the potency of cannabis, you can NEVER overdose. Theoretically, even if I COULD "soak" cannabis in another substance, where is my motivation to do so? It's not like I can say "Hey scabbo, this bag's extra, it's got SPEED IN IT" that guy is gonna be like wtf dude, i just wanted ganja, piss off eh? Something tells me neither of you have traveled the gutter with a guide.
> 
> EDIT- Roose, quoting propaganda at me with as much doubt as is in that particular piece gives no credence to your argument. Embalming fluid. HAH! They never stopped using the same tripe recycled from the 70's and the Nixon/Elvis drug crusade. How rich. Hope the next link isn't from the ONDCP.



They breed stronger strains of it which cause more problems in a person. According to what I was watching, one of the reasons it isn't legal here is due tot he fact people produce stronger, modified strains of weed, aka "skunk".



Onnes said:


> Adding another substance to the marijuana prior to  sale, and not telling the buyer, is economically nonsensical. At the end  of the day, cannabis growers are trying to make a profit, a profit  which is diminished by adding in free extras and killing paying  customers.



Not if said free extra gave the buyer an extra buzz. You also forgot so,me drug dealers deal in more than one type of drug and would probably do a lot of crazy shit to get people to buy other drugs. It is also known that the "white powder" bought isn't always pure coke either.


----------



## Azure (Aug 21, 2011)

Skunk? That's just slang, tbh. And I'd love to see a study correlating the strength of a specific strain causing more problems than another. The strength of a strain depends on more than genetics, it depends on how well the nutrient and light needs of a plant are met, the length of the flowering stage, how it is cured and treated, and a million other bits of minutiae. But even so, the end result is that of either good cannabis, or shitty cannabis. It's still the same psychoactive chemical inducing the symptoms, and it's still never killed anyone.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> Skunk? That's just slang, tbh. And I'd love to see a study correlating the strength of a specific strain causing more problems than another. The strength of a strain depends on more than genetics, it depends on how well the nutrient and light needs of a plant are met, the length of the flowering stage, how it is cured and treated, and a million other bits of minutiae. But even so, the end result is that of either good cannabis, or shitty cannabis. It's still the same psychoactive chemical inducing the symptoms, and it's still never killed anyone.



Just a slang? Shows how little you know then. It's a term given to the stronger strain of weed. If you know as much as you claim about weed you'd know that.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 21, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Just a slang? Shows how little you know then. It's a term given to the stronger strain of weed. If you know as much as you claim about weed you'd know that.



gimme dat sour diesel brah


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> gimme dat sour diesel brah



Not so long ago I watched a documentary that discussed weed, it's affects on the human body and the chemicals etc.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 21, 2011)

Not so long ago I met with my pal who recently got off probation for dealing.  Tru story


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> EDIT- Roose, quoting propaganda at me with as much doubt as is in that particular piece gives no credence to your argument. Embalming fluid. HAH! They never stopped using the same tripe recycled from the 70's and the Nixon/Elvis drug crusade. How rich. Hope the next link isn't from the ONDCP.



Azure, this is your claim:



Azure said:


> *... NOBODY, and I mean nobody, has laced, will lace, or is presently lacing cannabis with any kind of substance.*



People do lace drugs with other drugs, both dealers and users.  That is fact.  I found this discussion interesting:

http://www.marijuana.com/strains-definitions/139265-how-avoid-nasty-chemical-laced-weed.html

And then we have good 'ole Wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lacing_(drugs)#Marijuana_and_Hashish

And this YouTube vid:

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-pVjPkr8Nk

Am I getting any warmer for you?

Oh, found this, too:

http://www.enotalone.com/forum/showthread.php?t=182055




Onnes said:


> Adding another substance to the marijuana prior to sale, and not telling the buyer, is economically nonsensical. At the end of the day, *cannabis growers* are trying to make a profit, a profit which is diminished by adding in free extras and killing paying customers.



We're not talking about cannabis growers, but street dealers.  Cocaine/crack is cheap and easy to make, yet very profitable.  Easier and more profitable than dealing weed.  And as so many people here have said, weed isn't supposed to be addictive.  But a dealer needs his "customers" to be addicted, so they keep coming back.  What better way to turn a dope-head than to addict him/her to stronger stuff, so they come back for more?  Weed can also be laced with common household chemicals, for that extra buzz.  Or whatever.  The fact remains, weed IS being laced.  So Azure is wrong in asserting NOBODY laces weed.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 21, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Azure, this is your claim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, all weed smokers go to the block to get their green from Jerome.  Yes.


----------



## Blutide (Aug 21, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> "but street sellers breed the plants to not contain CBD"
> 
> Drugs are bad, mkay?



Can we change this? To : " Drugs are EXPENSIVE, m'kay? " Not being mean, but if you can afford pot, you can rent a apartment....at least in this area.


----------



## chapels (Aug 22, 2011)

no one is going to lace your pot without charging you extra for it

anyone who smokes enough pot to get addicted to pcp on accident knows more than one dealer unless you live in podunk nowhere. youre also probably friends with most of these people by now. i'm sure they'd let you know if they dipped it in something fun

and to dispel a couple of myths i've read in my brief perusing of this thread:
- cocaine is expensive
- crack burns and becomes ineffective under direct flame 
- you smoke pot using a direct flame

tips for people afraid of pcp:
- dont pay more than five bucks for a one gram bag of crappy pot
- dont pay more than twenty bucks for a one gram bag of good pot
- if someone asks, you don't like to get 'wet'
- embalming fluid is slang for pcp, dummy

finally, you should always research the things you are putting into yourself! (or yammering about, for that matter)

now youve got the knowledge

and knowledge is a high that we can all enjoy


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 22, 2011)

chapels said:


> no one is going to lace your pot without charging you extra for it
> 
> anyone who smokes enough pot to get addicted to pcp on accident knows more than one dealer unless you live in podunk nowhere. youre also probably friends with most of these people by now. i'm sure they'd let you know if they dipped it in something fun
> 
> ...



And if we enjoy knowledge, then we don't have need or want to do drugs...


----------



## chapels (Aug 22, 2011)

someone's never cuddled up with a good book after a long day and a short joint before


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 22, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> And if we enjoy knowledge, then we don't have need or want to do drugs...


This seems like an odd statement, if you ask me. Are you saying "Intelligent people don't do drugs" (incorrect and illogical) or "The high of knowledge should be sufficient" (subjective), or a third option (please specify)?


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 22, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> This seems like an odd statement, if you ask me. Are you saying "Intelligent people don't do drugs" (incorrect and illogical) or "The high of knowledge should be sufficient" (subjective), or a third option (please specify)?



I can't speak for Roose, but in my mind it's primarily the second ("The high of knowledge should be sufficient").

Though I also feel that the first is true as well - or at least, getting stoned on ANYTHING is hardly an intelligent thing to do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> This seems like an odd statement, if you ask me. Are you saying "Intelligent people don't do drugs" (incorrect and illogical) or "The high of knowledge should be sufficient" (subjective), or a third option (please specify)?



No it's not incorrect or illogical. Anyone with any sense at all wouldn't put shit in their bodies that harms it. How the fudge is that illogical? Killing oneself with drugs is illogical.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> No it's not incorrect or illogical. Anyone with any sense at all wouldn't put shit in their bodies that harms it. How the fudge is that illogical? Killing oneself with drugs is illogical.


Have you considered perhaps that intelligent people are aware of the dangers but choose to do it anyway as a means of stress relief or escapism?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Have you considered perhaps that intelligent people are aware of the dangers but choose to do it anyway as a means of stress relief or escapism?



Then imo, they are not that intelligent. That is just my opinion. I mean seriously? They would rather run a risk of damaging their body, even killing themselves, just to find a form of escapism? To me, that is not intelligent at all. Someone intelligent would find a form of escapism that doesn't harm their body. Maybe with weed, yes. In honesty I don't have much of a problem with weed.

Stop trying to make taking drugs look intelligent, because it's not, not all. Not in the sense that it damages the body.

I was just thinking. I know people who use hard drugs, I met a girl while I was serving community service, she was a nice enough girl, nice to talk to, good laugh, good personality, but she used hard drugs. I think the only reason I hate hard drugs is because of what it does to people, she was skinny, had a fucked up nose from snorting, it just seems such a shame that an otherwise intelligent, nice person was basically punishing their body.

I feel a sense of disappointment when I see people using hard drugs, I just think that person could do so much better in life if they wanted too.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't say it was intelligent. But when you're desperate, sometimes it feels like the only option, although I'm sure you've never been in that position. 
In _my _opinion, I don't judge people who do drugs. Their choice, and besides, me berating them isn't going to make them want to stop doing drugs. Quite the opposite. 
Imagine you're a recovering addict from a random drug - we'll use heroin as an example. Now imagine you've fucked up your life, gone to prison, etc etc and you're trying to get better, but armchair critics are saying "I am so disappointed in you" or "You could do so much better". In an addict's mind, that is a blow to their already fragile psyche, so the obvious answer is to relieve the stress they feel from being judged, so - they take a hit. It's a cycle that I'm not going to say can be magically cured with love and support, but it sure doesn't help to be like "BUT YOU'RE SMART WHY WOULD YOU"

Intelligence has nothing to do with it. It's more along the lines of willpower.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 22, 2011)

Apparently Paul ErdÅ‘s, one of the greatest mathematicians ever to live, was "not that intelligent." He is well known for attributing some of his brilliance first to caffeine and later to amphetamines.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it should be legalized just to shut the weedfags up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> I didn't say it was intelligent. But when you're desperate, sometimes it feels like the only option, although I'm sure you've never been in that position.
> In _my _opinion, I don't judge people who do drugs. Their choice, and besides, me berating them isn't going to make them want to stop doing drugs. Quite the opposite.
> Imagine you're a recovering addict from a random drug - we'll use heroin as an example. Now imagine you've fucked up your life, gone to prison, etc etc and you're trying to get better, but armchair critics are saying "I am so disappointed in you" or "You could do so much better". In an addict's mind, that is a blow to their already fragile psyche, so the obvious answer is to relieve the stress they feel from being judged, so - they take a hit. It's a cycle that I'm not going to say can be magically cured with love and support, but it sure doesn't help to be like "BUT YOU'RE SMART WHY WOULD YOU"
> 
> Intelligence has nothing to do with it. It's more along the lines of willpower.



Just because I don't do drugs doesn't mean I haven't been in a position where I'm desperate for an escapism. I just don't use drugs to escape. I only have one body, which can't be replaced, I don't want to fuck it up.


----------



## Azure (Aug 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Just a slang? Shows how little you know then. It's a term given to the stronger strain of weed. If you know as much as you claim about weed you'd know that.


Randy, you really are dumb. Did you even read my argument? I know what Skunk is, brah, and if you get all your facts from "documentaries", then clearly I am wasting my time with my firsthand knowledge and experience. Discussion over.



Roose Hurro said:


> Azure, this is your claim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roose,  the only thing you've gotten warm is my ire, to be truthful. The fact  REMAINS that there are so few cases reported(and none of them showing  chemical breakdowns or proof, simply relying on the fact the people  TRUST the media) that it's is relegated to the realm of government  sponsored boogeyman. I know you live in perpetual fear of everything  ever, so it's only natural you'd give credence to such myths. Next time,  try using your OWN words instead of the ideas of others. I am of the  mind that YOU are the real dopehead. You're just addicted to propaganda,  and self righteousness. Do you even comprehend the amount of cannabis  smoked EVERY DAY? For thousands of years? And all you have is a few  paltry links. Pardon me for using an absolute, allow me to insert the  ultimate caveat maker, *ALMOST *never will you encounter laced cannabis. Honestly, you've better odds of falling 30,000 feet and surviving intact.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2011)

Azure said:


> Randy, you really are dumb. Did you even read my argument? I know what Skunk is, brah, and if you get all your facts from "documentaries", then clearly I am wasting my time with my firsthand knowledge and experience. Discussion over.
> 
> 
> Roose,  the only thing you've gotten warm is my ire, to be truthful. The fact  REMAINS that there are so few cases reported(and none of them showing  chemical breakdowns or proof, simply relying on the fact the people  TRUST the media) that it's is relegated to the realm of government  sponsored boogeyman. I know you live in perpetual fear of everything  ever, so it's only natural you'd give credence to such myths. Next time,  try using your OWN words instead of the ideas of others. I am of the  mind that YOU are the real dopehead. You're just addicted to propaganda,  and self righteousness. Do you even comprehend the amount of cannabis  smoked EVERY DAY? For thousands of years? And all you have is a few  paltry links. Pardon me for using an absolute, allow me to insert the  ultimate caveat maker, *ALMOST *never will you encounter laced cannabis. Honestly, you've better odds of falling 30,000 feet and surviving intact.



I didn't hear it just from documentaries. I've heard it on numerous police shows from Britain and the states. So unless the police themselves are lying. You act as if you know what happens in every country on the planet, you're acting way to much like a "Mr knowitall" it is impossible for you to have experienced weed all over your own country as well as over every other country on the planet. You may not have come across laced weed, or stronger strains of it but that does not mean it doesn't exist. There is no way on gods earth you have met every dealer out there on this planet, there is no way on this earth you know exactly how every dealer alive handles weed/grows weed. You only know about what you have personally experienced. 

My best friend and his sister and his brother used to deal weed, they also used to get in skunk, I've seen the effect it has on people, I;ve smelt it myself I can say, skunk is more than just a slang term for weed.


----------



## Azure (Aug 22, 2011)

Randy, Skunk is a strain of cannabis. It is not magically stronger, better, or me damaging to you than normal weed. Every strain has innate potential, some are naturally stronger than others, but it depends on how it is grown and cured. And it STILL does not change the base psychoactive chemical, and no matter how high the dosage, it's not going to magically make you violent or insane or a psycho. I don't care who you've seen "deal" weed my friend. There are literally thousands of strains, from the original landraces to the magnificent hybrids and crossbreeds of the modern coffeeshop. No one man could come across them all, but the simple fact remains, no matter it's strength or breeding, THC is THC, plain and simple mate. I'd go into concentration strength with you, but honestly, I've said all I need to on this matter.

EDIT- I've smelt weed that was identical to the aroma of Fruity Pebbles. Each strain of cannabis gets its aroma from terpenes, which originally evolved as a biological warfare defense against hungry animals, the aroma making it unpleasant to approach, and the THC to make it's cognition slowed and therefore easier prey for predators. Skunk just happens to smell like, a skunk :B


----------



## Wreth (Aug 22, 2011)

I find it interesting how many of the major scientific breakthroughs in the past were made while the person who made them, was under the influence of illegal drugs.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 22, 2011)

Wreth said:


> I find it interesting how many of the major scientific breakthroughs in the past were made while the person who made them, was under the influence of illegal drugs.



*[Citation needed]*


----------



## Onnes (Aug 22, 2011)

Stephen Jay Gould used cannabis for his last 20 years or so to treat his cancer. Carl Sagan was both a marijuana user and also an (anonymous) advocate of medicinal marijuana. Richard Feynman experimented with both LSD and marijuana. You can google the sources as well as I can. And, of course, if you count alcohol then most of everything in human history has been influenced by drugs.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> Have you considered perhaps that intelligent people are aware of the dangers *but choose to do it anyway as a means of stress relief or escapism*?



That right there shows how stupid they are... doesn't matter what their IQ is.




Skift said:


> Intelligence has nothing to do with it. It's more along the lines of willpower.



Except an intelligent person has the willpower to never start, let alone the need to quit.




Onnes said:


> Apparently Paul ErdÅ‘s, one of the greatest mathematicians ever to live, was "not that intelligent." *He is well known for attributing some of his brilliance first to caffeine and later to amphetamines.*



Idiot Savant.  Oh, and the irony here, that a supposedly "intelligent" person would attribute his "brilliance" to drugs.  You know, rather than to his own brain.  Sounds like an idiot, to me.




Azure said:


> Roose,  the only thing you've gotten warm is my ire, to be truthful. The fact  REMAINS that there are so few cases reported(and none of them showing  chemical breakdowns or proof, simply relying on the fact the people  TRUST the media) that it's is relegated to the realm of government  sponsored boogeyman. I know you live in perpetual fear of everything  ever, so it's only natural you'd give credence to such myths. *Next time,  try using your OWN words instead of the ideas of others.* I am of the  mind that YOU are the real dopehead. You're just addicted to propaganda,  and self righteousness. Do you even comprehend the amount of cannabis  smoked EVERY DAY? For thousands of years? And all you have is a few  paltry links. Pardon me for using an absolute, allow me to insert the  ultimate caveat maker, *ALMOST *never will you encounter laced cannabis. Honestly, you've better odds of falling 30,000 feet and surviving intact.



Azure, really funny thing to say... made me laugh.  Thank you.  From my experience here, it doesn't matter if I use my own words.  It doesn't matter what source I provide to back up my views, if you (or any number of choice others here) disagree with what I have to say, all you do is throw shit, so you don't have to admit you goofed.  So you don't have to back up your own views.  I even provided links to druggie/dopehead forums, to show that weed is indeed laced, but still, you refuse to accept that source, after making clear YOU are so "fearful" of the government, you wouldn't accept anything from a government site.  So, I went to the source, the users, and you still reject... still insist NOBODY laces weed, when you have been proven wrong.  Doesn't matter if few do it... you made a claim, an assertion.  Changing your words now doesn't matter, it's simply you trying to back out without having to say you were wrong in what you ORIGINALLY said.  So no, you are not pardoned for using an absolute in a situation where an absolute is a LIE.  And I'm fully well aware of how long weed has been used, and how popular it is.  Popularity doesn't make it wise or legal to use.

Oh, and one more thing:  Trying to pretend you know me well enough to make such judgements is really pathetic.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 22, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Stephen Jay Gould used cannabis for his last 20 years or so to treat his cancer. Carl Sagan was both a marijuana user and also an (anonymous) advocate of medicinal marijuana. Richard Feynman experimented with both LSD and marijuana.



"Using drugs" does *not *equal "made scientific discoveries under the influence of drugs". All the above illustrates is how two people used drugs for MEDICAL purposes unrelated to their area of speciality, while the third was most likely _investigating the effects of the drugs themselves in a controlled environment_ as opposed to getting stoned before working on a (say) physics problem in a laboratory. 

One may as well say that the use of aspirin has been responsible for major scientific discoveries because many scientists have used it to treat headaches...


----------



## keretceres (Aug 22, 2011)

I honestly don't mind random people, acquaintances etc using drugs, provided they do it responsibly.
When people I love use drugs, I feel that they don't value their lives  and  or me by helping to destroy their lives faster.
This includes smoking anything, excessive alcohol consumption and any illegal drugs / inappropriately used over-the-counter/prescription drugs...

That said there are a few things I don't really mind THAT much; social drinking, people who genuinely use Cannabis for pain relief as an alternative to opiates which have rather bad side effects with prolonged use as well and also people who have used drugs inappropriately but do so no longer. 

That is just my opinion though and my rather limited perspective.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 22, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Idiot Savant.  Oh, and the irony here, that a supposedly "intelligent" person would attribute his "brilliance" to drugs.  You know, rather than to his own brain.  Sounds like an idiot, to me.



Wow, that is impressive. You either know nothing about idiot savants or nothing about the field of mathematics. 



			
				Mayfurr said:
			
		

> ...All the above illustrates is how two people used drugs for MEDICAL purposes unrelated to their area of speciality...



Actually, Carl Sagan claimed that marijuana helped to inspire him in his scientific research. Stephen Jay Gould was also still quite active during his period of medicinal use--saying he only worked while sober is rather silly.

But, the real point is that highly intelligent people don't shy away from some illegal drugs, just like they don't shy away from alcohol.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I didn't hear it just from documentaries. I've heard it on numerous police shows from Britain and the states. So unless the police themselves are lying.


 
The police, lie?  About _drugs_?  That could _never_ happen!


----------



## Azure (Aug 22, 2011)

Lobar said:


> The police, lie?  About _drugs_?  That could _never_ happen!


Stop shattering illusions. Arguing with people who believe everything they hear on TV or is put forth to them by the trusted representatives of their illustrious government is like arguing with a blind man about the color of the drapes. Clear thinking and logic do not figure in their equations.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> That right there shows how stupid they are... doesn't matter what their IQ is.


I will agree that IQ has nothing to do with intelligence, yes. But tell me, why is seeking stress relief or escapism stupid?


> Except an intelligent person has the willpower to never start, let alone the need to quit.


I would love to hear your definition of "intelligence". Do you mean "good grades"? I have a friend who graduated with nothing but As and Bs/100s 90s and 80s who was also in the gifted program, who was ALSO in all honors classes in high school, who chose to do drugs. Most notably she enjoyed weed and alcohol, but during the summer I recall her taking ecstasy and acid.
She's in her second or third year of medical school (possibly fourth because she started a year early).

It's not a random personal anecdote. Happens all the time, though those are of course the people that decide they would prefer to not be high all the time. Drugs in themselves are not bad. Everything in moderation and all that. It's when you're unable to focus on anything but getting high, over and over again, where it becomes a problem.

Also, just another note, but have you ever heard the term "curiosity"? A lot of people start out doing drugs that way. A lot of _intelligent _people.


> Sounds like an idiot, *to me.*


*cough*


----------



## Otto042 (Aug 22, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> "but street sellers breed the plants to not contain CBD"
> 
> Drugs are bad, mkay?



Abusing drugs is bad, mkay? **  There I corrected it for you :3


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 22, 2011)

You should all take a break and smoke some weed, alright?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 23, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Wow, that is impressive. *You either know nothing about idiot savants or nothing about the field of mathematics.*



I know idiot savants can be, say, brilliant piano players, but morons in everything else.  So, a mathematician can be a whiz with numbers, but a moron in everything else.  Like using drugs... or attributing their "brilliance" to said drugs.  Eh, works for me.




Onnes said:


> Actually, Carl Sagan claimed that marijuana helped to inspire him in his scientific research. Stephen Jay Gould was also still quite active during his period of medicinal use--saying he only worked while sober is rather silly.
> 
> But, the real point is that highly *intelligent people* don't shy away from some *illegal drugs*, just like they don't shy away from alcohol.



OXYMORON ALERT!




Skift said:


> I will agree that IQ has nothing to do with intelligence, yes. But tell me, *why is seeking stress relief or escapism stupid?*



It isn't seeking stress relief or escapism that is stupid... it's seeking stress relief or escapism by getting high on drugs that is stupid.




Skift said:


> I would love to hear your definition of "intelligence". Do you mean "good grades"? I have a friend who graduated with nothing but As and Bs/100s 90s and 80s who was also in the gifted program, who was ALSO in all honors classes in high school, who chose to do drugs. Most notably she enjoyed weed and alcohol, but during the summer I recall her taking ecstasy and acid.
> She's in her second or third year of medical school (possibly fourth because she started a year early).
> 
> It's not a random personal anecdote. Happens all the time, though those are of course the people that decide they would prefer to not be high all the time. Drugs in themselves are not bad. Everything in moderation and all that. It's when you're unable to focus on anything but getting high, over and over again, where it becomes a problem.
> ...



Oh, yes, I'm most definitely one of those very curious people, always taking things apart as a kid to see how they worked, always asking questions, reading all I could get my hands on when it came to learning subjects of interest, like rocketry, aircraft, guns, automobiles, dinosaurs... that kind of curiousity.  The INTELLIGENT kind of curiousity.  Never felt curious about drugs, because I was knowledgeable and wise enough to seek information, and to observe the effects of drugs/alcohol/etc.  From that, I learned those who take drugs for "recreational" use are idiots.  So, since I was smart, I never took drugs, got drunk, or got hooked on cigs.  Funny thing, but weed combines two stupidities in one... illegal recreational drug use, and smoking.

So no, "curious" people who dive into drugs like a kitten into catnip are stupid, no matter their I.Q.  No matter their "excuse" for doing so.  Now, I understand the medicinal use of drugs, even weed, but I will never consider the RECREATIONAL use of drugs to be something intelligent people do.




Skift said:


> *cough*



You really need to stop smoking that stuff... especially if your spit is green.  (Yes, I had a dopehead spit on me, and his spit was green.)


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 23, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> *[Citation needed]*



Classic rock.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 23, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Actually, Carl Sagan claimed that marijuana helped to inspire him in his scientific research.



*[Citation needed]*



Onnes said:


> Stephen Jay Gould was also still quite active during his period of medicinal use--saying he only worked while sober is rather silly.
> 
> But, the real point is that highly intelligent people don't shy away from some illegal drugs, just like they don't shy away from alcohol.



No, it only goes to show that highly intelligent people can (and will) do the same kind of stupid stuff as anyone else. It doesn't necessarily make drugs like marijuana "good".


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 23, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Now, I understand the medicinal use of drugs, even weed, but I will never consider the RECREATIONAL use of drugs to be something intelligent people do.



This.

Personally, if someone does want to get into recreational drugs that's their affair (as long as it hurts no-one else) - but I think people are stupid for wanting to do so. Self-inflicted impairment of judgement just for a "buzz" is somehow noble? Don't think so.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 23, 2011)

Otto042 said:


> Abusing drugs is bad, mkay? **  There I corrected it for you :3



Too late my friend, I already corrected him. :/


----------



## chapels (Aug 23, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I didn't hear it just from documentaries. I've heard it on numerous police shows from Britain and the states. So unless the police themselves are lying. You act as if you know what happens in every country on the planet, you're acting way to much like a "Mr knowitall" it is impossible for you to have experienced weed all over your own country as well as over every other country on the planet. You may not have come across laced weed, or stronger strains of it but that does not mean it doesn't exist. There is no way on gods earth you have met every dealer out there on this planet, there is no way on this earth you know exactly how every dealer alive handles weed/grows weed. You only know about what you have personally experienced.
> 
> *My best friend and his sister and his brother used to deal weed, they also used to get in skunk, I've seen the effect it has on people, I;ve smelt it myself I can say, skunk is more than just a slang term for weed.*


 what?

firstly, has anyone considered that selling pot laced with hard drugs to people who asked for pot is a bad way to keep customers? have any of you got wet before? you must be a terrible businessman

also, azure didn't seem to mention this, but skunk is slang for really shitty pot where i come from. anything better than that would be referred to by the type or the strain. on the street you would usually hear haze, chronic, yadda yadda. superb dealers will tell you if it's sativa or indica, what plants were bred to create it, hell, they'll write you a biography if you ask for one. it also smells good (or, being objective, far better than skunk) 
maybe it's just this post and the way it's worded, but it seems like you know less about weed than anyone else in this thread. you come across much like a middle schooler who heard everything he knows about pot by putting his ear up to his big brother's door when it smells funny and supplementing it with your school's "no" campaign. it's honestly cringe-worthy for anyone who knows the first thing about it



Roose Hurro said:


> I know idiot savants can be, say, brilliant
> piano players, but morons in everything else. So, a mathematician can
> be a whiz with numbers, but a moron in everything else. Like using
> drugs... or attributing their "brilliance" to said drugs. Eh, works for
> me.


he said 'some of his brilliance'. you even bolded it. so, what's your milieu?



Roose Hurro said:


> OXYMORON ALERT!


too easy. just because something is illegal doesn't make you dumber for having done it. it is certainly arguable in the case of prolonged hard drug abuse, but it is not black and white to the point where you can call it an oxymoron. so, now who's speaking in absolutes?



Roose Hurro said:


> It isn't seeking stress relief or escapism that is stupid... it's
> seeking stress relief or escapism by getting high on drugs that is
> stupid.


if you actually boil it down, escapism _is_ stupid. anything that isn't a furthering your knowledge is arguably stupid. however, it's a nessecary evil, otherwise we would be at each other's throats



Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, yes, I'm most definitely one of those very curious people, always
> taking things apart as a kid to see how they worked, always asking
> questions, reading all I could get my hands on when it came to learning
> subjects of interest, like rocketry, aircraft, guns, automobiles,
> ...


i can hardly see you all the way up there on that high horse. must be the wacky tobaccy

this "smart versus dumb" argument you've got going is hardly endearing. there are probably a good handful of people in your life who you consider to be smart who have thier own vices hidden well behind thier backs. i don't put weed on my job application. i think my degree and job experience is representative enough of my intellegence. what do you think of people who do drugs to enhance performance? recreational use of adderall has probably led to more published essays and academic dissertations than you could ever hope to write in your lifetime. i don't think any of them are planning on owning up to it any time soon.



Roose Hurro said:


> You really need to stop smoking that stuff... especially if your spit
> is green. (Yes, I had a dopehead spit on me, and his spit was
> green.)


i can probably assume you're trying to draw a parellel between smoking pot and your spit turning green. let's keep the phrase 'dopehead' to heroin addicts, eh? and tell your friend to brush his teeth. pot becomes blackish brown when smoked. that's just not natural


----------



## Onnes (Aug 23, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I know idiot savants can be, say, brilliant piano players, but morons in everything else.  So, a mathematician can be a whiz with numbers, but a moron in everything else.  Like using drugs... or attributing their "brilliance" to said drugs.  Eh, works for me.



Savant abilities in mathematics are limited to arithmetic and memory recall, skills which are completely useless in the age of personal computers. I assume you simply do not know what an idiot savant is, and not that you believe that mathematics is nothing more than adding numbers together.



> OXYMORON ALERT!



You don't mean that illegal drugs like marijuana are inherently worse than legal drugs like alcohol, do you? Because there are plenty of studies to the contrary. I guess you could mean that doing anything illegal is stupid, but I shouldn't even need to comment on the absurdity of that position given what has been illegal throughout history.

Also, you can read Carl Sagan's take on cannabis here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 23, 2011)

chapels said:


> what?firstly, has anyone considered that selling pot laced with hard drugs to people who asked for pot is a bad way to keep customers? have any of you got wet before? you must be a terrible businessman



You're assuming I was referring to hard drugs. If a dealer can make someone become more addicted to it they have a better chance of keeping frequent customers. It's not just weed, take crack, that ain't usually pure crack in that white powder, it's usually mixed with another form of white powder to make there stock go further. 



> also, azure didn't seem to mention this, but skunk is slang for really shitty pot where i come from. anything better than that would be referred to by the type or the strain. on the street you would usually hear haze, chronic, yadda yadda. superb dealers will tell you if it's sativa or indica, what plants were bred to create it, hell, they'll write you a biography if you ask for one. it also smells good (or, being objective, far better than skunk)
> maybe it's just this post and the way it's worded, but it seems like you know less about weed than anyone else in this thread. you come across much like a middle schooler who heard everything he knows about pot by putting his ear up to his big brother's door when it smells funny and supplementing it with your school's "no" campaign. it's honestly cringe-worthy for anyone who knows the first thing about it



Yeah, I come from a whole different country where terms are used differently, so I must not know what I'm talking about. :v You and Azure seem to forget that people in different countries use terms differently. Skunk here is used to refer to stronger weed, which was my whole point. Just because someone has never touched weed themselves doesn't mean they don't know anything about it. My brother was a seriously heavy weed smoker a few years ago, my half sister has also smoked weed and I am friendly with a few people who smoke it. I have seen the effects it has on people and it varies with different people. 

Perhaps I should have been clear and said that around here, skunk is known as a stronger weed. Again, terms and things vary in different countries and areas of a country.




> this "smart versus dumb" argument you've got going is hardly endearing. there are probably a good handful of people in your life who you consider to be smart who have thier own vices hidden well behind thier backs. i don't put weed on my job application. i think my degree and job experience is representative enough of my intellegence. what do you think of people who do drugs to enhance performance? recreational use of adderall has probably led to more published essays and academic dissertations than you could ever hope to write in your lifetime. i don't think any of them are planning on owning up to it any time soon.



We were talking about crack, heroine etc, hard drugs that are known to damage your body when abused. We are not saying drug abusers a dumb all round, we are saying they are dumb for inflicting harm on themselves just to get a buzz. I already said I once knew a girl who was pretty intelligent despite using hard drugs, I went on to say I thought she was dumb though for causing herself harm with the drugs.

Weed doesn't really cause much harm, Apart from it can cause paranoia in people. But again different people will react differently. I know a man who uses weed regularly and to be honest I haven't seen any signs of paranoia in him, yet when my brother smoked it he was the most paranoid asshole around.


----------



## Azure (Aug 23, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> This.
> 
> Personally, if someone does want to get into recreational drugs that's their affair (as long as it hurts no-one else) - but I think people are stupid for wanting to do so. Self-inflicted impairment of judgement just for a "buzz" is somehow noble? Don't think so.


It isn't inherently noble, I don't think anybody is making that claim. People will be people, but allow me to ask a question, is it any more noble if the drug in question is legal? Is alcohol any more or less noble than cannabis, likewise cigarettes or caffeine?

Addendum: All slang terms from all countries can be put aside. It is of absolutely no concern, the BASE CHEMICAL remains the same, simply in different strength, no matter by what name it is known. Neither does it's structure from strain to strain. THC is THC, enough with the semantics. Lets us dispense with any argument whose founding tenets don't lay rooted in SCIENCE.


----------



## chapels (Aug 23, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You're assuming I was referring to hard drugs. If a dealer can make someone become more addicted to it they have a better chance of keeping frequent customers. It's not just weed, take crack, that ain't usually pure crack in that white powder, it's usually mixed with another form of white powder to make there stock go further.


crack is addicting all by itself, you don't need to put anything in it. it's fairly impure compared to freebase cocaine but it's easier to make and probably won't light you on fire if you screw up either. it's also not a white powder, it's a fairly yellowish, dusty 'rock'. if crack were to come with an ingredients list, it would read something like this: cocaine, baking soda. most regular powder cocaine is cut with either baking soda, talcom, lactose, or vitamin b. no one is going to cut your coke with something that is worth just as much as the coke itself. if someone is trying to bang you over the head for money, maybe they just sold you a ritalin/tylenol concoction instead. either way, probably not as dangerous as the drug you were trying to purchase in the first place.

if we're going to talk about cutting drugs, maybe you should choose a better example. ecstasy is renowned for being cut with other drugs, which is why it's got a terrible reputation as a street drug. then i might be able to take your word for fact, rather than assumption cut with misinformation.

and despite all of that, this thread is about pot.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Yeah, I come from a whole different country where terms are used differently, so I must not know what I'm talking about. :v You and Azure seem to forget that people in different countries use terms differently. Skunk here is used to refer to stronger weed, which was my whole point. Just because someone has never touched weed themselves doesn't mean they don't know anything about it. My brother was a seriously heavy weed smoker a few years ago, my half sister has also smoked weed and I am friendly with a few people who smoke it. I have seen the effects it has on people and it varies with different people.
> 
> Perhaps I should have been clear and said that around here, skunk is known as a stronger weed. Again, terms and things vary in different countries and areas of a country.


right-o then, you learn something new every day. my apologies



Randy-Darkshade said:


> We were talking about crack, heroine etc, hard drugs that are known to damage your body when abused. We are not saying drug abusers a dumb all round, we are saying they are dumb for inflicting harm on themselves just to get a buzz. I already said I once knew a girl who was pretty intelligent despite using hard drugs, I went on to say I thought she was dumb though for causing herself harm with the drugs.
> 
> Weed doesn't really cause much harm, Apart from it can cause paranoia in people. But again different people will react differently. I know a man who uses weed regularly and to be honest I haven't seen any signs of paranoia in him, yet when my brother smoked it he was the most paranoid asshole around.


the post i quoted was about weed, was it not?

"_You may not have come across laced weed, or stronger strains of it but that does not mean it doesn't exist. There is no way on gods earth you have met every dealer out there on this planet, there is no way on this earth you know exactly how every dealer alive handles weed/grows weed._"

i'm pretty sure my argument stands on that one


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 23, 2011)

chapels said:


> he said 'some of his brilliance'. you even bolded it. *so, what's your milieu?*



Some or all, attributing ANY "brilliance" to drugs is stupid.




chapels said:


> too easy. *just because something is illegal doesn't make you dumber for having done it.* it is certainly arguable in the case of prolonged hard drug abuse, but it is not black and white to the point where you can call it an oxymoron. so, now who's speaking in absolutes?



It certainly does.  Anyone who commits a crime is stupid.  Now, to qualify that, I understand the concept of (*brainfart*)... well, when people do illegal things for protest purposes, in order to express their rights and freedoms under oppressive governments.  But the "recreational" use of ILLEGAL substances, whether you think them harmful or not, is simply stupid.  I fully support the medicinal use of weed, but not the recreational use.  Because weed (THC) has been proven medically beneficial.




chapels said:


> if you actually boil it down, escapism _is_ stupid. *anything that isn't a furthering your knowledge is arguably stupid.* however, it's a nessecary evil, otherwise we would be at each other's throats



Indeed, arguably so.  But then, there are degrees of stupid... illegal drug use is very high on the list of stupid.  Just under "jumping off a bridge" stupid.  Though you might class it slightly lower, if you wish.  See, it's one thing to escape into, say, a book or video game.  Quite another to intoxicate yourself for a "high".

In other words, smoking weed is not on the same level as watching a movie.  Both are forms of "escapism", are they not?




chapels said:


> i can hardly see you all the way up there on that high horse. must be the wacky tobaccy*
> 
> this "smart versus dumb" argument you've got going is hardly endearing.* there are probably a good handful of people in your life who you consider to be smart who have thier own vices hidden well behind thier backs. i don't put weed on my job application. i think my degree and job experience is representative enough of my intellegence. what do you think of people who do drugs to enhance performance? recreational use of adderall has probably led to more published essays and academic dissertations than you could ever hope to write in your lifetime. i don't think any of them are planning on owning up to it any time soon.



It's not meant to be endearing.  As it says under my "species" tag, I'm an "Old Codger".  As opposed to a "Young Pup".  Now.........

As I have said, and as Mayfurr has also agreed with, "Self-inflicted impairment of judgement just for a _buzz_" is not noble.  Or smart.  As I have also said, I.Q. doesn't matter.  You could have an I.Q. of 200, and still be stupid.  Or would the proper term be "unwise"...?  So, doesn't matter if you can't see me "all the way up there".  To me, you are just a faceless ghost on the internet, your judgements just as valuable (or as much garbage) as anyone elses... mine included, if you wish.  We're all "equals" here.  And your whole "owning up" thing?  What relevance is your "lying" on an application to the subject at hand?  How does that in any way prove your point?  That they're smart for not "confessing"...?  Well, if that's the case, they're still stupid for using illegal drugs.  If anything, all you've done is shown that lying and cheating works in the academic field, as well as in sports.

Oh, yeah... that poem, _Xanadu_?  Can't remember who wrote it, offhand, but, if I remember right, it was the result of a drug-induced hallucination on the part of the poet.  So, yeah, I already know about stuff like that.  Doesn't change a thing.




chapels said:


> i can probably assume you're trying to draw a parellel between smoking pot and your spit turning green. let's keep the phrase 'dopehead' to heroin addicts, eh? *and tell your friend to brush his teeth.* pot becomes blackish brown when smoked. that's just not natural



Not my friend, just a druggie I had classes with in Jr. High a long, looong time ago... ironically, a fellow student in my Psych class.  Crude, crass... and abysmally stupid.  Heh... he even wrote that I was "alright for a brian"... yes, that last word, his spelling.  Like I said, stupid.  And yes, I was refered to as a brain, a Poindexter, a "four-eyes", etc.  Because I'm smart.  Because I did my homework, and got good grades.  Because I was curious, and learned things.  Like not to mess with drugs, legal or illegal.

Oh, by the way, here you go:

http://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/156519-why-do-people-refer-marijuana.html  ...  from the mouths of dopeheads, themselves.  So I don't want to hear any denial.  And see?  If you're curious, you learn things.  You should learn to be more curious.




Onnes said:


> Savant abilities in mathematics are limited to arithmetic and memory recall, skills which are completely useless in the age of personal computers. *I assume you simply do not know what an idiot savant is, and not that you believe that mathematics is nothing more than adding numbers together.*



Pardon me for being simplistic.  And here you go, if you want an education:

http://www.plim.org/2idiots.html

You will note the reference to idiot savants in the field of mathematics.




Onnes said:


> *You don't mean that illegal drugs like marijuana are inherently worse than legal drugs like alcohol, do you?* Because there are plenty of studies to the contrary. I guess you could mean that doing anything illegal is stupid, but I shouldn't even need to comment on the absurdity of that position given what has been illegal throughout history.
> 
> Also, you can read Carl Sagan's take on cannabis here.



Alcohol can be taken in moderation without getting intoxicated.  Weed is smoked recreationally solely for it's high.  So, I can drink and enjoy the taste of alcohol without intoxication, by being moderate in my use.  Can you say the same for weed?  Can it be enjoyed without the intoxicating effects?  Can you smoke a single cigarette without the nicotine buzz, like you can enjoy a single glass of wine without intoxication?  And yes, I understand the whole "history" angle, but then, you have to remember, it works both ways.  "Legal" doesn't mean good any more than "illegal" means bad.  This means we have to decide, legal or illegal, whether or not we want to do what is bad for us, as well as for others.  All part of the human condition, is it not?

Oh, and thanks for the link.  On my Favorites to read later...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2011)

*inÂ·telÂ·liÂ·gence*

â€‚ â€‚[in-tel-i-j_uh_ns] 
*noun**1.*capacity for learning, reasoning, understanding, and similarforms of mental activity; aptitude in grasping truths,relationships, facts, meanings, etc.

*2.*manifestation of a high mental capacity: _He writes with intelligence and wit._

*3.*the faculty of understanding.

*4.*knowledge of an event, circumstance, etc., received orimparted; news; information.

*5.*the gathering or distribution of information, especially secretinformation.


I don't see anything about not doing drugs here


----------



## Onnes (Aug 23, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Pardon me for being simplistic.  And here you go, if you want an education:
> 
> http://www.plim.org/2idiots.html
> 
> You will note the reference to idiot savants in the field of mathematics.



I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, but it is now clear you don't know what the field of mathematics actually involves. Let me give you hint: no one with an IQ of 25 can construct a mathematical proof beyond simple facts of arithmetic.

Also, claiming alcohol is somehow better because one might choose to consume it in such small quantities as to not even get buzzed is quite simply absurd. Not to mention that just about every drug has a dosage where its effects are negligible.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> *inÂ·telÂ·liÂ·gence*
> 
> â€‚ â€‚[in-tel-i-j_uh_ns]
> *noun**1.*capacity for learning, reasoning, understanding, and similarforms of mental activity; aptitude in grasping truths,relationships, facts, meanings, etc.
> ...



Of course not.  Your point?  (Other than messing up your post with all those tags...)




Onnes said:


> I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, *but it is now clear you don't know what the field of mathematics actually involves*. Let me give you hint: no one with an IQ of 25 can construct a mathematical proof beyond simple facts of arithmetic.
> 
> Also, claiming alcohol is somehow better because one might choose to consume it in such small quantities as to not even get buzzed is quite simply absurd. Not to mention that just about every drug has a dosage where its effects are negligible.



Of course I do, but you're not paying any attention to the fact there are idiot savants in the field of mathematics.  Which is my point.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 24, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, by the way, here you go:
> 
> http://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/156519-why-do-people-refer-marijuana.html  ...  from the mouths of dopeheads, themselves.  So I don't want to hear any denial.  And see?  If you're curious, you learn things.  You should learn to be more curious.



Roose did you even read anything from that thread? It has nothing to do with green spit and refer to dope as heroin or crack.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Of course not.  Your point?  (Other than messing up your post with all those tags...)


Your definition of intelligence =! Oxford English Dictionary's definition. So if you want to say "intelligent people don't do drugs", back it the fuck up.

Actually, you could benefit from ANYTHING other than your own opinion and misread/terrible links.


----------



## Rezmatez_Cabbit (Aug 25, 2011)

420 FTW


----------



## Lunar (Aug 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> Your definition of intelligence =! Oxford English Dictionary's definition. So if you want to say "intelligent people don't do drugs", back it the fuck up.
> 
> Actually, you could benefit from ANYTHING other than your own opinion and misread/terrible links.


To quote Chong: "Sherlock Holmes did coke, and he was smart."

But in all seriousness, I dunno where I stand on that comment.  Drugs can open gateways to new visions, new worlds, but they destroy what retains information.  But hey, what do I know.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2011)

Nah, I'm prescribed pot so it must be okay.

In fact, I'm smoking a joint RIGHT NOW *_puff puff puff_* :lol:


----------



## Deo (Aug 25, 2011)

*"But then the dark days for pot began in the early part of the twentieth century with the advent of chemically created drugs and emerging profit driven assembly line medical system the new order didn't want competition and cannabis was still preffered by many patients and doctors to the new miracle drugs which were composed mainly of unnatural toxic substances..."*

Yeah, I am going to take a movie that makes that claim seriously. HA HA, no. The obvious skew on this is horrendously painful. *"Unnatural toxic substances"*? Really? Modern mendecine is that bad? Curing polio and making a shingles vaccine is just horrendous isn't it? My god this video is dumb. I personally like the idea of making cannabis legal and taxing the fuck out of it, but this video and it's "facts" is pissing me off. The claim that cannabis *"fights all major cancers"* is so fucking FLAWED that I am just blown away. Making a claim like that and calling it fact is not even pure conjecture, that's just snake oil lies.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 25, 2011)

Marijuana does not cure/fight/treat cancer, it simply dulls the everyday pain and depression of cancer.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 26, 2011)

My beliefs can be expressed as follows...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Marijuana does not cure/fight/treat cancer, it simply dulls the everyday pain and depression of cancer.



I'm sure heroin would, too.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I'm sure heroin would, too.


oh it does
you wouldnt even know youve got cancer on that shit


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys. Guys, hey. Guys. Hey guys. Guys.

Drugs.

[shitstorm every single time]


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 26, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I'm sure heroin would, too.



And arsenic.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> And arsenic.


[yt]0tvwvEQXHZ8[/yt]
It's like looking at a zombie


Drugs are pretty bad.
It's a good thing pot is actually a plant.


----------



## chapels (Aug 27, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Some or all, attributing ANY "brilliance" to drugs is stupid.


stupid is talking about a place you've never seen first-hand like you've been there and done that! as someone who's tried it before: if there is one drug that you could possibly attribute a stroke of brilliance to, it's adderall. 



Roose Hurro said:


> Indeed, arguably so.  But then, there are degrees of stupid... illegal drug use is very high on the list of stupid.  Just under "jumping off a bridge" stupid.  Though you might class it slightly lower, if you wish.  See, it's one thing to escape into, say, a book or video game.  Quite another to intoxicate yourself for a "high".
> 
> In other words, smoking weed is not on the same level as watching a movie.  Both are forms of "escapism", are they not?


yesterday before i went to bed i smoked a bowl and read about america's prison systems and the histories of a few third world countries. i wasn't escaping much, but it was pretty fascinating. now that you mention it, maybe i should have watched batman on vhs instead. i guess i am pretty stupid



Roose Hurro said:


> It's not meant to be endearing.  As it says under my "species" tag, I'm an "Old Codger".  As opposed to a "Young Pup".  Now.........


were you alive during nixon? that would explain a lot



Roose Hurro said:


> Not my friend, just a druggie I had classes with in Jr. High a long, looong time ago... yadda yadda
> 
> http://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/156519-why-do-people-refer-marijuana.html  ...  from the mouths of dopeheads, themselves.  So I don't want to hear any denial.  And see?  If you're curious, you learn things.  You should learn to be more curious.


 well-a gee whiz mister i-ah reckon i should be more curr-ious! oh wait, that link backed up what i already knew: you're using an outdated term, the usage of which originated as a means to draw parellel between marijuana and heroin and demonize it's users. now ain't that just silly as spittin' green!



Roose Hurro said:


> "Legal" doesn't mean good any more than "illegal" means bad.  This means we have to decide, legal or illegal, whether or not we want to do what is bad for us, as well as for others.  All part of the human condition, is it not?


youre starting to bend a little. d'aww :3

though, we shouldn't be deciding what's good for others. that's defeating what you just said, does it not?


			
				Deo said:
			
		

> Yeah, I am going to take a movie that makes that claim seriously. HA HA, no. The obvious skew on this is horrendously painful. *"Unnatural toxic substances"*? Really? Modern mendecine is that bad? Curing polio and making a shingles vaccine is just horrendous isn't it? My god this video is dumb. I personally like the idea of making cannabis legal and taxing the fuck out of it, but this video and it's "facts" is pissing me off. The claim that cannabis *"fights all major cancers"* is so fucking FLAWED that I am just blown away. Making a claim like that and calling it fact is not even pure conjecture, that's just snake oil lies.


not siding with the movie here at all, propaganda is garbage no matter what side of the court you're playing on, but modern medicine is hardly innocent. they didn't cure polio or shingles for free now, did they? the synthetic chemicals they create in the laboratory have a lot of side effects, and is the industry is essentially an oligarchy built to rake-in money.  remember when canada cured cancer a while back? you'd never know it. people are still running for the cure and what-not. it can't be patented so it's been pushed to the side for something they can charge money for.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> *"But then the dark days for pot began in the early part of the twentieth century with the advent of chemically created drugs and emerging profit driven assembly line medical system the new order didn't want competition and cannabis was still preffered by many patients and doctors to the new miracle drugs which were composed mainly of unnatural toxic substances..."*
> 
> Yeah, I am going to take a movie that makes that claim seriously. HA HA, no. The obvious skew on this is horrendously painful. *"Unnatural toxic substances"*? Really? Modern mendecine is that bad? Curing polio and making a shingles vaccine is just horrendous isn't it? My god this video is dumb. I personally like the idea of making cannabis legal and taxing the fuck out of it, but this video and it's "facts" is pissing me off. The claim that cannabis *"fights all major cancers"* is so fucking FLAWED that I am just blown away. Making a claim like that and calling it fact is not even pure conjecture, that's just snake oil lies.


 


Clayton said:


> Marijuana does not cure/fight/treat cancer, it simply dulls the everyday pain and depression of cancer.



I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it. There have been studies where compounds from cannabis or even cannabis itself actually does more than that. It's also not really the cancer that it helps patients deal with but the chemo/radiation therapy that causes nausea and/or vomiting, loss of appetite etc.

Even if it doesn't treat all major cancers (or even most), it still has a wide list of things it DOES treat and is arguably a beneficial plant.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 28, 2011)

chapels said:


> yesterday before i went to bed i smoked a bowl and read about america's prison systems and the histories of a few third world countries. i wasn't escaping much, but it was pretty fascinating. now that you mention it, maybe i should have watched batman on vhs instead. i guess i am pretty stupid



everyone should do this at least once a week, every week.


----------



## Deo (Aug 28, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it. There have been studies where compounds from cannabis or even cannabis itself actually does more than that. It's also not really the cancer that it helps patients deal with but the chemo/radiation therapy that causes nausea and/or vomiting, loss of appetite etc.
> 
> Even if it doesn't treat all major cancers (or even most), it still has a wide list of things it DOES treat and is arguably a beneficial plant.


I never said that marijauna can't be useful. I just think that exageration and lies do more harm than good to people trying to advocate it and it's uses. It especially harms it when someone makes the empty claims that marijuana is a cure all for everything, that just riases and dashes the hopes of people who are severely/fatally ill and for those who aren't desperate it puts them off. We've all read in the textbooks about elixirs that could "cure everything" but ended up being mercury mixed with lead. Like my father says, "Something that is supposed to cure everything probably cures nothing." Meaning that it's a placebo used to get money from desperate folks.

Recap:
drugs lies are bad, mmmmkay?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> It especially harms it when someone makes the empty claims that marijuana is a cure all for everything...



Now WHO might be doing that? *whistles*


----------



## chapels (Aug 29, 2011)

it's not supposed to cure all of those, it's only meant to treat certain symptoms. did you bother to read it? aids the third one down the list


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Now WHO might be doing that? *whistles*


There is a difference between TREATING an illness and CURING an illness.
An example right on that list you linked was AIDS and CANCER. Neither of these can be CURED but the everyday pain that is caused by both of these can be TREATED with marijuana


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2011)

I think you all missed the symptoms and side-effects part of that banner, but whatever. I don't think anybody claimed marijuana cured aids OR cancer ITT at all. Even in those bullshit documentaries. So why are we arguing about it?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 29, 2011)

I already knew that pot could be correlated to psychosis if there if already a disposition towards such (runs in the family, etc.)
As many people have said anything is good and anything is bad in moderation, or excess.
and it takes about 1400 pound smoked within 15 minutes to kill somebody with an overdose of THC.
I honestly didn't read most of this thread, just thought I would chime in here at the end. That's all I do.
I am still pro-marijuanna, better than cigarettes and alcohol, as well as most other medications.


----------



## Threetails (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't know if anyone's brought this up, but if you have a predisposition to psychosis, ANYTHING psychoactive can set it off.

This includes "safe" substances that are perfectly legal to buy, like alcohol or prescription drugs.

Philip K. Dick, a sci-fi writer who wrote the book the film "A Scanner Darkly" was based on, began having symptoms of schizophrenia after taking painkillers for a routine dental operation.

I also know of many people who have developed severe symptoms after going on prescription antidepressants.  Anyone who plays up the supposed link of cannabis abuse and suicide needs to read up on how many people have taken their own lives on the supposedly "safe" prescription meds for psychiatric conditions.  Having been on these at some point in my life I can testify on just how badly they can mess you up.

Of course, when composing propaganda, these facts should be conveniently ignored.  When you can't think of anything else to scare people, you play up the bad cases and use that to justify prohibition, and play down the actual numbers, figures, and facts.  

Generally, the level of misinformation on drugs (even on ones that are illegal for good reason like meth and heroin) is apalling, and the moral panics and urban legends that get repeated by teachers, police, and lawmakers for dramatic effect do nothing to sort out the truth about it all.


----------



## Deo (Aug 29, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Now WHO might be doing that? *whistles*


_*GOD. FUCKING. DAMNIT.*_
Are they* TRYING *to make themselves look like a scam? Shit like this does nothing but make people more polarized against marijuana and actually defames it's actual health benefits. They even claim it cures a _cerebral aneurysm_? Fuck if my brain is bleeding I am going to a fucking surgeon immediately, not smoking a blunt and sitting on my ass waiting to die. Lies like this can KILL people who buy into them and thus do not seek proper medical care and opt instead for the "natural" cure! I am enraged.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> _*GOD. FUCKING. DAMNIT.*_
> Are they* TRYING *to make themselves look like a scam? Shit like this does nothing but make people more polarized against marijuana and actually defames it's actual health benefits. They even claim it cures a _cerebral aneurysm_? Fuck if my brain is bleeding I am going to a fucking surgeon immediately, not smoking a blunt and sitting on my ass waiting to die. Lies like this can KILL people who buy into them and thus do not seek proper medical care and opt instead for the "natural" cure! I am enraged.


They didn't claim it cures anything. They claimed it treats symptoms of those illnesses.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Aug 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Lies like this can KILL people who buy into them and thus do not seek proper medical care and opt instead for the "natural" cure! I am enraged.


 
That's the most unfortunate thing about it really, and unfortunately that's how these quack cures get people. They believe the lies, and unfortunately they find out the truth at the cost of their lives. "These herbs will cure your diabetes!" "Chriporactic will totally heal your back injury, blindness, cholic, Lou Gherigs... " "Praying hard enough will make the cancer go away!"

Feh. THC has some medicinal uses, but those ain't it. They should sell it on what it can do, not what it makes you feel like is gone. These kinds of con artists sicken me.


----------



## mesomelas (Aug 30, 2011)

They should just get it over with and legalize it completely. Medical marijuana ultimately gets in the way of what really needs to happen and that is total legalization. Treat it like alcohol and cigarettes, tax it, and enjoy the billions of dollars of new tax revenue. 

People should have the right to do as they please so long as it doesn't infringe upon the rights of other people. That is the very definition of liberty, something guaranteed to all citizens of America as defined in our constitution.


----------



## chapels (Aug 30, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> That's the most unfortunate thing about it really, and unfortunately that's how these quack *!!!!! cures !!!!!* get people. They believe the lies, and unfortunately they find out the truth at the cost of their lives. "These herbs will *!!!!! cure !!!!!* your diabetes!" "Chriporactic will totally heal your back injury, blindness, cholic, Lou Gherigs... " "Praying hard enough will make the cancer go away!"
> 
> Feh. *THC has some medicinal uses, but those ain't it.* They should sell it on what it can do, not what it makes you feel like is gone. These kinds of con artists sicken me.


_so i've heard._

we live in a world-culture of sensationalism, language manipulation and misinformation. that's nothing new.


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 30, 2011)

My take on the illegality of marijuana is this.

Is it a drug? Yes, it is. Does it have negative side effects? Yes, it does. Does it have advantageous medical properties? Yes, it does. Is any of this relevant? No, it isn't.

At the end of the day, people have free will. Denying them this is, or at least should be, beyond the control of any one man or body of people. Will there be people that abuse the drug? Of course. But not everyone will. Much the same as alcohol. There are alcoholics out there, but not every person who drinks is an alcoholic. There are people who enjoy a nice glass of wine with dinner, or the occasional drink with friends. I would use tobacco as an example here, but due to its incredibly addictive nature, it is much harder to be a part time smoker (I should know, I've been trying to quit that cr*p for nearly 2 years now).

I really could go on about this all day. It is something I feel quite strongly about, as I quite enjoy getting stoned from time to time, but I shan't, because I don't know how many other people I'll be repeated (don't really want to go through 7 pages of this discussion atm.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 30, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> My take on the illegality of marijuana is this.
> 
> Is it a drug? Yes, it is. Does it have negative side effects? Yes, it does. Does it have advantageous medical properties? Yes, it does. Is any of this relevant? No, it isn't.
> 
> ...



Hey Einstein, most laws deny us the "free will" to do many things. That is irrelevant.


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 30, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Hey Einstein, most laws deny us the "free will" to do many things. That is irrelevant.



Aye, this is true. However, I fail to see the relevance of that in this situation. That was why I included alcohol in my previous post. Alcohol is a drug, much the same as marijuana, and yet it remains legal. If you are going to deny people the right to choose to smoke (or eat, or drink) marijuana, why not do the same with alcohol? Why is it that someone is allowed to make this decision for us?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 30, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> Aye, this is true. However, I fail to see the relevance of that in this situation. That was why I included alcohol in my previous post. Alcohol is a drug, much the same as marijuana, and yet it remains legal. If you are going to deny people the right to choose to smoke (or eat, or drink) marijuana, why not do the same with alcohol? Why is it that someone is allowed to make this decision for us?



The government makes way too much revenue from alcohol and cigarettes, they ain't likely to ban something that rakes them in a substantial amount of revenue. Banning certain drugs makes it look like they are doing something to care for our well being.

Besides the government don't actually take away our free will to do what ever we want. We can do what we want if we are prepared to face the consequences.


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> The government makes way too much revenue from alcohol and cigarettes, they ain't likely to ban something that rakes them in a substantial amount of revenue. Banning certain drugs makes it look like they are doing something to care for our well being.



This is sadly true. Actually, an interesting point to note at this time is that the main funding behind the ever so infamous 'war on drugs' comes from Budweiser and Malboro. Another interesting thing would be to look at how much money is brought in from the tax on the sale of marijuana and the license fee's that the cafe's have to pay in Amsterdam. There is a significant amount of money to be made there.

Well, yes and no. You can still go out and do as you please, but woe betide you, should you be caught. 

I think this whole situation is just a little silly. My viewpoint on it is thus: If someone is going to abuse marijuana, they're going to abuse it ANYWAY. If you don't like the fact that marijuana is legal, fine, don't smoke it. Do you want to stop people smuggling it in to your country? Legalise it. Who's going to bother smuggling something into a country that you can buy with little effort legally. Will it turn everyone into raving lunatics, prone to rape, murder and mugging? No. It will lead to more people watching cartoons on a Saturday morning in their pajama's eating breakfast cereal, but that's hardly detrimental to society. In fact, I spent some of my best Saturday's doing exactly that as a kid.


----------



## chapels (Aug 31, 2011)

the problem with "facing the consequences" is that we are clogging our jails with non-violent drug offenders. it's a waste of space considering how overpopulated our jails are, and it's a waste of taxpayer money. it's a real disconnected, 'la-de-freaking-da' stance to take on something as serious as jail time. it's possible we could be making revenue from pot in the same way we profit from liquor and tobacco sales, but instead we spend billions of dollars a year on a system that doesn't work, locking up a larger percent of our population than any nation in the world, and reform in the system stagnates because of the same ludicrous people-on-the-hill stance that you're taking.

of course only some of this is relevant to whatever part of europe youre in, england is more about rehabilitation and reintegration than america's 'lock them away and hide them' mentality. regardless it's a terrible attitude to have because it leads to these same kinds of problems


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

iTails said:


> But hey! Let's stop people from doing what they want! That totally worked in the 1920's with prohibition!



The American government learned almost nothing from Prohibition.  It all goes back to the country's decidedly Puritanical stick-up-ass perceived-moral-monopoly beginnings.




Deo said:


> _*GOD. FUCKING. DAMNIT.*_
> Are they* TRYING *to make themselves look like a scam? Shit like this does nothing but make people more polarized against marijuana and actually defames it's actual health benefits. They even claim it cures a _cerebral aneurysm_? Fuck if my brain is bleeding I am going to a fucking surgeon immediately, not smoking a blunt and sitting on my ass waiting to die. Lies like this can KILL people who buy into them and thus do not seek proper medical care and opt instead for the "natural" cure! I am enraged.



o murr, anger moar bby.  <3

I realize that there are potheads out there dumb enough to not only believe all these things but advocate them to others, but damn if a site like that wouldn't be a brilliant piece of underhanded pot PR sabotage by the DEA or what-have-you.  Yeah, I know, "paranoia will destroy ya" but you'd be a fool not to even wonder just a little bit.


----------



## BRN (Aug 31, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> "Praying hard enough will make the cancer go away!"



"If it didn't make cancer go away, you weren't praying hard enough!*


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 31, 2011)

Where is the Alcohol rage, yeah shut up.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 31, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> *[Citation needed]*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kary_Mullis#Use_of_LSD

There's one example.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 31, 2011)

chapels said:


> the problem with "facing the consequences" is that we are clogging our jails with non-violent drug offenders. it's a waste of space considering how overpopulated our jails are, and it's a waste of taxpayer money. it's a real disconnected, 'la-de-freaking-da' stance to take on something as serious as jail time. it's possible we could be making revenue from pot in the same way we profit from liquor and tobacco sales, but instead we spend billions of dollars a year on a system that doesn't work, locking up a larger percent of our population than any nation in the world, and reform in the system stagnates because of the same ludicrous people-on-the-hill stance that you're taking.


 
Made all the worse by the fact that "tough on drugs" legislation is heavily lobbied for by prison construction contractors and prison guard unions because it keep the business of putting and keeping human beings (who have harmed no one but themselves, and even that is debatable) in cages highly profitable, on _our_ dime to boot.


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 31, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> My viewpoint on it is thus: If someone is going to abuse marijuana, they're going to abuse it ANYWAY. If you don't like the fact that marijuana is legal, fine, don't smoke it. Do you want to stop people smuggling it in to your country? Legalise it. *Who's going to bother smuggling something into a country that you can buy with little effort legally. *



Er, people who want to avoid import taxes and customs duties? It happens _right now_ with cigarettes which are perfectly legal in most places.

Having said that, I agree with your post. Marijuana should be treated the same as tobacco and alcohol - legal, age-limited to 18 and over, heavily taxed, advertising heavily-restricted, plain packaged with government health warnings, anti-intoxication laws with respect to driving / operating machinery etc...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 31, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Er, people who want to avoid import taxes and customs duties? It happens _right now_ with cigarettes which are perfectly legal in most places.





			
				Link from Wikipedia Page said:
			
		

> According to an official with the US Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms, a passenger car filled with cigarettes purchased in low tax state of Virginia  and driven to New York and re-sold can generate up to $30,000 in profits for the smuggler.



Hey, that's not a bad idea :roll:


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2011)

Fuck legalizing weed, tbh. I don't want some limp dick bullshit weed that the government says how much THC I can have in it, I want the good shit. That and then every worthless loser chump'll be smoking it. OVERGROW THE GOVERNMENT!!!

EDIT- Fuck weed, I'm gonna go smuggle cigarettes. When's the last time you got pulled over and a cop asked to see the tax stamp on those fuckers. Never. But he's always like "Son, are you high?". I invariably reply "I do not consent to any searches".


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> Fuck legalizing weed, tbh. I don't want some limp dick bullshit weed that the government says how much THC I can have in it, I want the good shit.



I don't really know if this would be the case. When I was in Amsterdam, they had some of the strongest weed I have ever smoked there. One strain, no longer available as the cafe shut down, known as annihilator was described to me by the guy behind the counter as "This shit will ruin your day." 

On an unrelated point. I really, really wish that some country other than Amsterdam would legalise marijuana. Simply because I hate having to use Amsterdam as an example every single time the topic of legalisation comes up.


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2011)

Rhodri said:


> I don't really know if this would be the case. When I was in Amsterdam, they had some of the strongest weed I have ever smoked there. One strain, no longer available as the cafe shut down, known as annihilator was described to me by the guy behind the counter as "This shit will ruin your day."
> 
> On an unrelated point. I really, really wish that some country other than Amsterdam would legalise marijuana. Simply because I hate having to use Amsterdam as an example every single time the topic of legalisation comes up.


This is America. They will find a way to ruin everything. Just like in Utah, where they can actually regulate the strength of alcoholic drinks. In fact, bollocks to the entire idea of regulating cannabis, and alcohol, and this whole profiting off of vice in general mentality. It's just another way to take money out of your pocket put forth by a dying moral majority. Even if it does become legal, I'd rather grow my own stash than pay Uncle Sam taxes on some shit he needn't ever have dipped his hand into in the first place. Greedy cunt.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2011)

B)
Yay canada
where you can get a card to smoke pot and get off scot-free for just about anything
I could go in and get a card for my anxiety/stress but I'm doing fine with my pills


----------



## Rhodri (Sep 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> In fact, bollocks to the entire idea of regulating cannabis, and alcohol, and this whole profiting off of vice in general mentality. It's just another way to take money out of your pocket put forth by a dying moral majority



*sigh* I can't help but agree with this. I often have wet dreams over the idea of a true free market economy. The sad thing is though, I sincerely doubt that this will happen during our lifetime. Not on a large scale at any rate, like say an entire country. This being the case, making do with what is available, and attempting to get people to make baby steps in the right direction, is the way forward. 

Then again, you can't get a room full of random people together who share the exact same tastes in pizza toppings. So the idea of the 'right direction' is open for debate. However, that would be getting quite off topic.


----------



## chapels (Sep 2, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Hey, that's not a bad idea :roll:


oh please, if you wanted cheap pot that badly you could buy some seeds and grow it. we can grow our own food, too. it doesn't change the fact that most people will pay convenience and wider selections when offered


----------



## virus (Sep 2, 2011)

human beings are exactly how smart again? Because all this dire need to control a population with what they put in their bodies is purely fascist. Especially in America were we have the right to do whatever, or rather, we should beable to do whatever the fuck we want with our bodies - may it be the pursuit of happiness. Someone wants to fuck their lives over - their choice. No one should have control over that.

98% identical to chimps and I can tell you that 2% difference doesn't contain the "smart" genes.


----------

